Ask HN: What is the cleanest code sample you've seen? - gonification
======
e19293001
Quicksort in Haskell

    
    
        quicksort :: (Ord a) => [a] -> [a]  
        quicksort [] = []  
        quicksort (x:xs) =   
            let smallerSorted = quicksort [a | a <- xs, a <= x]  
                biggerSorted = quicksort [a | a <- xs, a > x]  
            in  smallerSorted ++ [x] ++ biggerSorted
    

Source: [http://learnyouahaskell.com/recursion#hello-
recursion](http://learnyouahaskell.com/recursion#hello-recursion)

~~~
tome
(Technically this is not quicksort, unless you're willing to be particularly
broad with your definition of quicksort)

------
ximeng
Guacamole rdp client is nice

[https://github.com/glyptodon/guacamole-
server](https://github.com/glyptodon/guacamole-server)

------
MichaelBurge
Jon Harrop's code samples for the F# journal are pretty clean, though he
charges for access:

[http://www.ffconsultancy.com/products/fsharp_journal/index.h...](http://www.ffconsultancy.com/products/fsharp_journal/index.html)

------
daly
Physically Based Rendering by Pharr and Humphrey (literate program, won an
Academy Award)

------
azeirah
print("hello world")

~~~
flukus
Missing semi colon 0/10.

~~~
avail
python3

------
cureyourhead
Everyone talks about clean code, but where are the real world examples?
Javascript, Python, something useful and which inspires that the ideal of
clean code is actually possible.

I'm considering the perspective that think clean code is this ideal that can
be misused by reviewers to blackball otherwise good code for arbitrary
personal reasons.

I know the book Clean Code and I like the ideas in it. I just haven't seen any
production examples and I'm considering the idea that talking about clean code
is a hand waving way to criticize others contributions without substance.

